# Packing a chainsaw



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.
Someone did it his way


http://www.skookumhorse.com/uploads/5/9/4/9/5949047/1115555_orig.jpg



.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

ok i will try and explain
you hook the chainsaw handle to your horn, you put the blade part under your sturrip fender. then put another tie from your horn to the blade base to help balance.
not sure if thats the easiest way to explain or makes sense ;-) I found a pic on google under images when searching for packing a chainsaw on a saddle horse. 
hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah, nice and since my saw is so little it shouldn't interfere much that way. MDH also suggested a low riding backpack for me. Now I have some ideas I can fiddle with it and see where I go from here.

SouthernTrails - did you just google that? Or do you know if the rig was homemade or purchased?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> Ah, nice and since my saw is so little it shouldn't interfere much that way. MDH also suggested a low riding backpack for me. Now I have some ideas I can fiddle with it and see where I go from here.
> 
> SouthernTrails - did you just google that? Or do you know if the rig was homemade or purchased?


Google chainsaw on saddle in picture section :lol::lol:


Found this one, but did not think it would work :lol::lol:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BNN1gEJGO...FgE/7PjXC_S74Hc/s1600/jethro-and-chainsaw.jpg

.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL - ya, that's an interesting get up alright. I think I'd turn the saw around at least 

I found the image you first posted on skookumhorse.com. I didn't know about that site. Cool stuff. That rig you posted is $220! Yikes! I think I'll see what I can sew up myself


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

my husband used to just use baler twine rigged out. said he would ride for hours in the back country like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Its not the answer you are looking for. But I just take an extra horse and pannier and put the saw on one side and lunch and gas/oil on the opposite side.

I've got too many horses that all need some exercise. So I'm looking for an excuse to take them out.


----------

